# Air Mattress Replacement



## MacTeam

We have managed to puncture the queen size air bed mattress to the point it needs to be replaced. Question: when you buy a new one from Keystone do yoiu have to buy the whole thing including pump (which is working fine) or can it be moved over to the new air mattress? If so, how? Looks like an integral component.

Any idea how much the replacement mattress costs? Are there aftermarket beds that are made of heavier, longer lasting vinyl? Thanks.


----------



## therink

Personnally, I would look into purchasing a queen air marlttress at Walmart. About $30. I'm not sure if it is same size or not, but a heck of a lot cheaper and probably better quality them OEM replacement. The air pump will work on one of these.


----------



## Braggus

Mine is in the shop now for that (and other) very reason. I'm still under warranty.


----------



## cdnbayside

Our Outback has two air beds. Oddly they are different. The front one has a detachable pump and no remote control. The rear air bed has a built in pump with a remote control to go harder or softer. The rear bed is made by Aerobed company. The rear bed developed pin holes in the top of the mattress. I sealed the holes but new holes developed. I called Aerobed Canada for a warranty replacement and they said to call Aerobed USA as the trailer came from the US. I called Aerobed USA and they said they would not ship to Canada. I called Keystone, they said to bring it in to a Keystone dealer and they would determine if it could be repaired or replaced. For me to go to the closest Keystone dealer, once to drop off the mattress and sometime later to maybe pickup a repaired or replaced mattress would cost more than buying a new air mattress. Canadian Tire had a sale on the Coleman airbeds which are ac/dc. So I bought the Coleman airbed. In over a year it has not developed any leaks and DS says it's more comfortable than the original Aerobed.


----------



## outbackmac

We had problems with ours go to wal mart problem solved and much better nattres


----------



## joeymac

outbackmac said:


> We had problems with ours go to wal mart problem solved and much better nattres


Just got back from an all week camping trip at BethPage in Urbanna, VA. About mid way through the week, the air mattress in the bunkhouse developed a leak. Swapped the air mattress out with the one in the couch and life went on. Got home this week, called Coleman and filed a warranty claim. 
Called their customer service warranty line @ 1-800-835-3278 and spoke with a customer service rep. Very helpful and easy. They didn't even ask for a receipt or invoice.
They are sending me a new one, free of charge. The only thing I have to do is cut a large hole in the air mattress, take a picture of it, and email the picture back to them. 
Pretty easy, and is costing me nothing. Wanted to share this with everyone, as I am sure this will be an issue for some in the future.


----------



## Braggus

joeymac said:


> We had problems with ours go to wal mart problem solved and much better nattres


Just got back from an all week camping trip at BethPage in Urbanna, VA. About mid way through the week, the air mattress in the bunkhouse developed a leak. Swapped the air mattress out with the one in the couch and life went on. Got home this week, called Coleman and filed a warranty claim. 
Called their customer service warranty line @ 1-800-835-3278 and spoke with a customer service rep. Very helpful and easy. They didn't even ask for a receipt or invoice.
They are sending me a new one, free of charge. The only thing I have to do is cut a large hole in the air mattress, take a picture of it, and email the picture back to them. 
Pretty easy, and is costing me nothing. Wanted to share this with everyone, as I am sure this will be an issue for some in the future.
[/quote]
great info, keeping this number handy.....


----------



## KTMRacer

MacTeam said:


> We have managed to puncture the queen size air bed mattress to the point it needs to be replaced. Question: when you buy a new one from Keystone do yoiu have to buy the whole thing including pump (which is working fine) or can it be moved over to the new air mattress? If so, how? Looks like an integral component.
> 
> Any idea how much the replacement mattress costs? Are there aftermarket beds that are made of heavier, longer lasting vinyl? Thanks.


the airmattress is a standard Areobed air mattress available online or at many retailers (at least mine is). Costco occasionally carrys them as well. Turns out the air mattress for our house hidabed sofa is also and Areobed mattress, identical to the trailer but a full queen vs. full. you can even buy them direct from areobed on their website. Your package of mmanuals with the trailer should have had a short manual from areobed along with a manual/instruction sheet on the sofa frame which also in our case came from Areobed. They are also available with a detachable pump if you want it that way.


----------



## Sandlapper

I wouldn't waste my time with another aerobed mattress. It will just keep developing leaks. Like others said, Wal mart has one that is more durable and much much less. Only thing is, the aero bed is what i would call a "camper queen" size. The walmart version is a sure enough queen size. Doesn't fit as well, but in my opinion, the way to go. A replacement aerobed mattress is roughly $200. Walmart mattress, including pump, $50.


----------



## Jewellfamily

joeymac said:


> We had problems with ours go to wal mart problem solved and much better nattres


Just got back from an all week camping trip at BethPage in Urbanna, VA. About mid way through the week, the air mattress in the bunkhouse developed a leak. Swapped the air mattress out with the one in the couch and life went on. Got home this week, called Coleman and filed a warranty claim. 
Called their customer service warranty line @ 1-800-835-3278 and spoke with a customer service rep. Very helpful and easy. They didn't even ask for a receipt or invoice.
They are sending me a new one, free of charge. The only thing I have to do is cut a large hole in the air mattress, take a picture of it, and email the picture back to them. 
Pretty easy, and is costing me nothing. Wanted to share this with everyone, as I am sure this will be an issue for some in the future.
[/quote]
My aerobed mattress in the bunkhouse was leaking the 1st time we used it. Same thing, pulled the one off of the couch and put it back there. I called our dealer and she ordered me a new one since its under warranty. I'll pick it up this weekend. I'll probably go the walmart/coleman route once I cant get them under warranty anymore. I was trying to pull the pump out of the defective one as well. You can twist the motor body and the motor will seperate from the pump, but didnt see right off how the pump will come away from the mattress. I decided to leave it alone before getting carried away with it as I have to give the defective one back to be sent in when I exchange for my new warranty one.

The AC/DC one mentioned in the thread above would be nice. The standard ones now are 110v only. We discovered that at 11pm with no 110v power and no generator on one of our trips...I think I said "farfurgnugen" or something like that....


----------



## LaydBack

I haven't done it, but I mentioned this to my dealer's service manager, and he told me that the factory told them that the mattresses have to be aired up and deflated at least 3 times before use. Something with sealing the seams???? I figure I better do it before we head out for Labor Day, we've only used the rear one for a couple nights with 2 lil' guys and no problem, but I guess it couldn't hurt anything to do what was suggested. Also, I only got one mattress cover with mine and 1 storage bag. Did anyone get 2 of each, 1 for each air bed sofa?


----------

